# My baby!



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Well done, you can post up pictures


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

LOL is photobucket on the blink again?

Lol sorry i know what you mean clarke.

These photos were taken a fair while ago, down at Portstewart Harbour.

Sorry I've no before and afters, but I'd no digital camera of my own at the time.

The process was:
Wash with 2 bucket method and Shampoo Plus
Dry with water magnet and NXT speed detailer
Clay with Sonus green and Megs Quik Detailer
Wipe down with NXT Speed Detailer
Polished with #81 Hand Polish and buffed
#7 Showcar Glaze applied and buffed off
2 coats of Megs #16 Paste Wax
Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance Tyre Gel


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice Angus... i'm just lovin the MP3 wheels.. is it lowered and if so what did u use


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Lowered 35mm on Eibach springs Ronnie, they're the ones you can get from Ford, they've a Ford Finis Number on them but I can't remember it


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

very nice boat how many knots does it do


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

haven't a notion! :lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Lookin ACE tell Me more about those wheels My wife has a Focus LX in the same coulor thats just crying out for some alloys and they look superb :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

They are 17" Ford alloys that were available on the MP3 Focus.. They are as rare over here as hen's teeth but are probably the nicest wheels Ford made for the Focus!


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

You can get them from www.fordpartsuk.com

They are fairly expensive, I was lucky as the car came on them. One bit of advice I'll give is if you do get them, get 215/45R17 tyres fitted. The 215/40's don't look right, and give a very harsh ride. The extra sidewall of the 45 profiles gives that bit more cushioning and fills the arch a bit better.


----------



## zetec115 (Apr 3, 2007)

Begone chrome lexus rears:wall: 

Car looks great:thumb:


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Lol they're chrome projectors kenny 

Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it :lol:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> probably the nicest wheels Ford made for the Focus!


Apart from the multispokes I have


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, the ST170 wheels are probably the nicest wheel for the Focus. I just need something nice and chunky to hide my puny standard brakes


----------

